# نموذج لتقرير شهري للمشروع- شرح وافي جميل



## anwerbasha (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*:84:*
*نموذج لتقرير شهري للمشروع مع شرح مفصل *
*Monthly Report*


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

احمد الله انى اول الشاكريت لك


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

احمد الله انى اول الشاكرين لك


----------



## abosalah1 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يسرى191 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

و الله العظيم شىء ممتاز و مشاركة تستاهل عليها الف بوسة يا باشا 

الف الف شكر


----------



## anwerbasha (28 ديسمبر 2011)

لا شكر علي واجب
و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## العبقرية (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## mohammedsharaby (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mustafasas (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بحر الرجال (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مجهود رائع


----------



## فراس الحبال (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على مساعدة المهندسين المنسيين مثلي


----------



## arch_ali1980 (8 يناير 2012)

نموذج تقرير بشكل احترافي جدا لكن لو تكرمت باضافته كتقرير واقعي اكون شاكر ليك جدا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخى


----------



## فهدالادهم (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ضرار الرفاعي (8 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## saidelsayedab (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khamis jassim (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 أبريل 2012)

الف مليون شكر على الملف الرائع


----------



## خالد قدورة (21 أبريل 2012)

ملف جميل, بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (21 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (25 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abosalah1 (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد النواري (26 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا هندسة والف شكر


----------



## محمد الجفري (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ممندس 2000 (1 مايو 2012)

مشكور جداً و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مكتشف (2 مايو 2012)

بعد إطلاعي على التقرير رايته يلم بكل شيئ مما يدل على أنك ذو خبره و تستحق كل شكر وتقدير
مكتشف [/SIZE]


----------



## enghaytham (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (16 مايو 2012)

نسلم ايدك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (16 مايو 2012)

النوذج قيم ذو اداء موجز ووافى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## absh2005 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## safa aldin (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي علي الأسئلة


----------



## nofal (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد السيد. (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يابشمهندس:7:


----------



## م.محمد شعبان (16 ديسمبر 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر علي الجهد المبذول


----------



## loved_boy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## khamis jassim (20 ديسمبر 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر اخي الكريم


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## akram621 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​


----------



## محمد النواري (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## bassam alsayeg (28 ديسمبر 2012)

كرا وجزاكم الله من خيره خيرا


----------



## محمودعسل (29 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلممممممممممممممممممممم
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## haisam_belal (25 يناير 2013)

الف شكر على الاضافه


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (6 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (6 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## azimesmat (6 مارس 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويغفر لك وزادك من العلم النافع


----------



## the pump (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد شافعى (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## صقر الهندسه (16 مارس 2013)

*الف شكرررررررررررررر*


----------



## body55 (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكمlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## loved_boy (11 مايو 2013)

thank you
sooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 مايو 2013)

تقرير رائع 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bryar (12 مايو 2013)

تقرير جيد لكنه طويل وفيه تفاصيل كثيرة ولكنه مبني على اسس ومقاييس ادارة المشاريع المعتمدة عالميا, شكرا وعاشت ايديك


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 مايو 2013)

تقرير رائع جدا تسلموا


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## nanoo201010 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فيصل2007 (15 يوليو 2013)

رائع ولك كل الشكر


----------



## whitetiger6600 (26 يوليو 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ramzi rezq (11 أغسطس 2013)

thnk u


----------



## بحر الرجال (17 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## mohkhattab81 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks so much its very useful


----------



## Eng. AbduSalam (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## إسماعيل عبيد (3 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور جدا


----------

